# 190 class buck from S.E. Michigan



## MIBuck281 (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats on an awsome buck. Its to bad so many people have nothing but negative comments on this sight. again congrats


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

MIBuck281 said:


> Congrats on an awsome buck. Its to bad so many people have nothing but negative comments on this sight. again congrats


not all of the comments were negative. I think that a majority of them were positive. People on this sight do make negative comments but people often choose to pay more attention to the negative comments than the positive ones.


----------



## hogeye_chaser (Feb 11, 2009)

Lmao 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Unless you have proof of some wrong doing,please keep it to yourself.


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Posting for Joe. Off his trail cam two nights ago.


----------



## joebuck (Nov 9, 2012)

Thx for the post bud if anyone wants to try and get a crack at him hit me up, pic is from wed. So he's bck running in his home turf, I will do $1000.00 no guarantee but the odds are good .....


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Dang that's a nice buck. Makes me wish I had 1000$


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Remember Dan Fitzgerald? Big buck killn hero until he was busted taping/killing in Metroparks, anyhoo.
Joe's doing something very different...not saying illegal but different than the rest of us.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah prob hunting at a place like SANG or Edison something a long the lines of that, and is a very luck person and has permission to hunt it and no one else (using SANG and Edison as examples)


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

bowhunter19 said:


> Yeah prob hunting at a place like SANG or Edison something a long the lines of that, and is a very luck person and has permission to hunt it and no one else (using SANG and Edison as examples)


Mega bucks dont make mistakes. It usually takes a guy "going in after em", permission or not.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont know what he does or doesn't do but chances are it's something along those lines


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

joebuck said:


> Oh and also you know who I am Joe colville so plz don't sit on here and bash me behind a fake name just man up !!!!!! ( Steve,billy )


Steve, Billy don't let Joe call you out! Like he said man up, why's his hunting questionable? 

Anyone else find this thread weird?


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Nice deer Mitch I mean Joe:lol:


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Way to GO! Congrats on a successful season. Nice display of mature bucks!


----------



## Sammy Bono (Nov 21, 2012)

What I would give to see one of those walk by.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

cbgale2 said:


> Like this? :16suspect
> Or this? :yikes:
> Or this?
> 
> Tough crowd in here today, sheesh!


Classic! I love it! :lol:


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

Sammy Bono said:


> What I would give to see one of those walk by.


I think it is already been said. $1000. And it is yours. Of course you have to go dusk to dawn. I mean dawn to dusk and be prepared to close some ground and get a crack at him. See a few post above for contact details. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sammy Bono (Nov 21, 2012)

SMP said:


> I think it is already been said. $1000. And it is yours. Of course you have to go dusk to dawn. I mean dawn to dusk and be prepared to close some ground and get a crack at him. See a few post above for contact details.
> 
> Good luck.


I know but I rather have a free one walk by.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow. What a season! That eight gets me all chubbed up. The perfect 8 in my opinion 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Put a fence up at your house, get a button buck oi n there. Five years from now shoot it, and post it on here!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

i could go on and on about the cameras and stands of theirs u will find in the middle of sub divisions/behind walmarts/on your OWN propertybut i won't and thats the honest truth. i see no orange on there and i can bet there wasent ever orange on him...easier to hide.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

brownitsdown84 said:


> i could go on and on about the cameras and stands of theirs u will find in the middle of sub divisions/behind walmarts/on your OWN propertybut i won't and thats the honest truth. i see no orange on there and i can bet there wasent ever orange on him...easier to hide.


Why would he have orange on? By the date is was bow season!!

If you have proof of all you claim, call the RAP line. This site isnt' the place to report poaching. I know if I could go on and on about someone poaching, I would do something about it and not just be posting on here.


----------



## pasthru (Nov 5, 2011)

Divers down, Your wrong buddy! Big mega giants do make mistakes. I've got a 5 1/2 yr old, 197" Illinois buck we filmed and killed at 10:30 in the morning on WKP's (White Knuckle Productions) DVD an aired nationally on Tim Rollers Wild Addition TV. He was walking through an open pasture downwind of a doe bedding area on a bright sunny day on Nov 13. 

The difference between guys who kill deer like this and guys who sit on computers and lay blame? We know that big mature bucks do make mistake, very seldom, but they do. We just know how to put ourselves in a position to take advantage of those mistakes. We saw that buck and had him within 40 yards of us 3 times during daylight that very week.

I just wanna say congrats to these guys for putting down some giants in MI. I will continually stand behind any hunter who does this until there is factual proof that they've done it illegally. 

Then if they are proven to be poachers I say "off with their heads"!

Jay


Bowhunting is life. The rest is just small stuff.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

i saw that buck at the Ann arbor garbage dump..and i want my stands back..along with the 25 other people


----------



## pasthru (Nov 5, 2011)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Wow. What a season! That eight gets me all chubbed up. The perfect 8 in my opinion
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Dude, I hear ya! I'd rather shoot a 150" 8 than a 160" 10 anytime. 

Jay




Bowhunting is life. The rest is just small stuff.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a great pair Mi bucks, congrats. I too will believe they were taken legally until proven otherwise. I'm going to guess that some hard work and time was put in to take those 2 brutes, Nice work.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

A little bit late to the party, but congrats on a awesome deer!


----------



## Rompola (Aug 25, 2009)

all you says about this post is "you can hunt my stand for 1800" 

seem like a stand up guy to me


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Billy Crites said:


> Not hard to do when you cheat....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup Word Is.. He loaded his gun 2 minutes before shooting light 


Congrats on an awesome season


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Any update on what this deer scored?


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Either poached or bought! Nice bucks though. Like the high rise fence in the one pic. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Cullz said:


> Either poached or bought! Nice bucks though. Like the high rise fence in the one pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing your assuming this? If this deer is really 190 inches it would be a state record...


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

Those are two awesome deer. Sad to see the negative comments.
I would like to know if a tape was ever put to those bucks.
I understand him not wanting to much talk getting out about these deer.
Good spots can look like state land once people talk


----------

